# Wanted: Vintage Raleigh Caprice.



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Hello all,

I'm on the look out for a Vintage Raleigh Caprice, which must be in working order and have the rear rack fitted, and preferably the basket bracket.
I'm not sure how the sizing works, but I'm 5'4" to give an idea

I'm in South Yorkshire, but can collect from a reasonable distance or arrange a courier from further away.

Thanks, Sara


----------



## compo (9 Sep 2012)

Is that the creamy one with flowers painted on. Lovely old bikes if you find a decent one.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

compo said:


> Is that the creamy one with flowers painted on. Lovely old bikes if you find a decent one.


 Yes, very pretty. They come in different colours

Totally impractical for where I live, but I've decided I want one!


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Yay! I just won an ebay auction for one!!! Cant wait to pick it up!!!


----------



## compo (10 Sep 2012)

Well, that didn't take long.

Well done, hope it's a good'un and you enjoy it.


----------



## Sara_H (10 Sep 2012)

Its this one here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150892983963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Looks good, though I appreciate you can't tell properly til you see it close up.

No basket bracket, but intact luggage rack  and the decals are very, very pretty  .

OH away at the minute, need to find a good hiding place in the garage!


----------

